

Designing great App Store screenshots - clarky07
http://dancounsell.com/articles/designing-great-app-store-screenshots

======
clarky07
As a developer I can say this post is right on the mark. Screenshots are
infinitely more important than your description, especially the first
screenshot. People download directly from the search results now, especially
when talking about free apps.

